# Marlin



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Remington files for bankruptcy. They acquired Marlin several years earlier. The pre-rem Marlins have become highly collectible due to the quality of the original Marlins. They have a nostalgic following and are affordable firearms. 
Not that long ago Marlin released a Model 60 deluxe .22 with American Black Walnut stock that quickly sold like crazy. I would think that someone could pick up the Marlin brand and quickly turn it into the name it used to be. Offer the model 60 but bring back the deluxe version or better yet bring a Glenfield model with walnut stock with squirrel engraving and oak leaves. Tap into that nostalgic make and model. 
Along with the lever action calibers that are legal to deer hunt with in Ohio. Revive the .444 to give Ohio hunters another choice to hunt with.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

If they brought back the .444 and the quality was decent, I would buy one today.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

All the above is true but you have to think what the true market for Lever Action guns amounts to.
Here in Ohio and some other states with similar laws they are in demand, but is there really a market to substain production. The Remlins are being made with modern methods not the old JM
milled parts and human hands on fitting by a workforce of skilled individuals. If Marlin is brought
back to JM standards it will be in a Ithaca type deal. A specialty company that makes them the old
way but has to sell them at a profit. If this happens how many will buy at the prices they will have
to charge? Marlin started a drop in fit & finish in 80s caused by money problems which were hitting
all or gun companies at the time. Savage went under at this time and has come back by focusing
on 110BA rifles made for the new market. Plastics & stainless is what the new generation wants.
H&R single barrel shot guns couldn't compete with $125 pump guns. The Marlin 60 is a decent
22 rifle and thousands were sold through big box stores because they were cheap. With present
Political situation I don't see Marlin being bought and put back into production. If Rem drops the
line Marlin is done for. It is all based on the bottom line, if there is money in it someone will make
it. Henry has taken Marlin market because of bad rep Remington has caused.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> Remington files for bankruptcy. They acquired Marlin several years earlier. The pre-rem Marlins have become highly collectible due to the quality of the original Marlins. They have a nostalgic following and are affordable firearms.
> Not that long ago Marlin released a Model 60 deluxe .22 with American Black Walnut stock that quickly sold like crazy. I would think that someone could pick up the Marlin brand and quickly turn it into the name it used to be. Offer the model 60 but bring back the deluxe version or better yet bring a Glenfield model with walnut stock with squirrel engraving and oak leaves. Tap into that nostalgic make and model.
> Along with the lever action calibers that are legal to deer hunt with in Ohio. Revive the .444 to give Ohio hunters another choice to hunt with.
> View attachment 260098
> View attachment 260099


I have that exact Glenfield model 60 from 1972. Was my grandfather's and has had thousands upon thousands of rounds through it. When it was handed down to me, I put all new internals in it. Thing shots great and has taken many bushy tails. It will be passed to one of my son's one day. It's the only possession I have from my beloved grandfather. I prize that rifle more then rifles I've paid $1000 for. The jm quality is what America was founded on. Anything from the 70's and earlier was built with pride and made to last. I'm a machinist by trade and I can see what it takes to manufacture something like that. Vintage American guns are what America is about. The old 1911's or Colts or Smith's. All are true gems. Even a cheap 22 that some kid shot 1000000 rounds through it and it still shoots is a quality rifle. I'm not into the plastic stocks of today. Give me some wood and steel. The squirrel stock Glenfield is something that won't be replicated at a reasonable price anytime soon.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> All the above is true but you have to think what the true market for Lever Action guns amounts to.
> Here in Ohio and some other states with similar laws they are in demand, but is there really a market to substain production. The Remlins are being made with modern methods not the old JM
> milled parts and human hands on fitting by a workforce of skilled individuals. If Marlin is brought
> back to JM standards it will be in a Ithaca type deal. A specialty company that makes them the old
> ...


Henry is charging more and putting out a great product. People are paying for the Henry quality because Remington bastardized their product along with Marlin. Everyone buys Marlin because it’s cheaper than Henry. Remington CEOs got greedy and cheapened the gun, should be ashamed of themselves for letting this happen. 
Americans would buy a new Marlin. Ohio isn’t the only market, it’s the new market. The model 60 deluxe proved we want a new .22 and don’t mind paying a little more for it. Example: Glenfield model 60
As far as an Ithaca type ownership I would disagree. Lever guns have such a great caliber range that everyone can find a caliber they can shoot well. Kids, women, teens on up. Would be a great name and market to run with.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Minnowhead said:


> Henry is charging more and putting out a great product. People are paying for the Henry quality because Remington bastardized their product along with Marlin. Everyone buys Marlin because it’s cheaper than Henry. Remington CEOs got greedy and cheapened the gun, should be ashamed of themselves for letting this happen.
> Americans would buy a new Marlin. Ohio isn’t the only market, it’s the new market. The model 60 deluxe proved we want a new .22 and don’t mind paying a little more for it. Example: Glenfield model 60
> As far as an Ithaca type ownership I would disagree. Lever guns have such a great caliber range that everyone can find a caliber they can shoot well. Kids, women, teens on up. Would be a great name and market to run with.


I'm not a Henry fan, I would much rather have a JM Marlin or pre64 Win. One thing Henry has is
really good Customer Service. The company that is making the Ithaca 37 is catering to the guy
who is willing to pay for a gun made with no short cuts, the old way. There is already companies
making Lever Actions this way, but they cost plenty. Big companies can't operate that way, they
have to use latest technology to keep cost down. They have to be able to sell at a price that most
can afford. Winchester was the first big company to fail in 1963. The reason was they couldn't 
compete with guns made with stamped parts. Rem took over as top dog for several years with the
870, 1100 and 700 series. Then about 1987 all gun companies were in a sales slump and they all
were looking for ways to cut cost. Right now there is another sales slump and the political situation
makes it a risky investment for anyone to go into the gun business. For several years now the gun
companies have servived on guns made for personal protection and panic buyers of handguns,
black guns and other para military type guns. With new POTUS the panic is over and sales are
down.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Obama was a damn fine gun salesman.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Love my Marlins have a nice 30/30 JM stamped I might even sell off soon picked up a 2nd so one has to go soon. Have a few other Marlins all solid guns never an issue or a problem.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Marlin 22 magnum that I purchased around 50 years ago. I floated the barrel, bedded the receiver, had the trigger cleaned up and ended up with a super accurate bolt action rifle I have considered selling it but find that hard to do and have no idea what it would sell for.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

what model? I’ve been looking for a 22 mag to buy? Where are you located


----------

